
Ask HN: Couldn't FB help out governments with tracing postive covid19 cases? - szemy2
Finally, here would be the chance for social networks to shine. Mass surveillance, but with a positive impact.
======
sigmaprimus
Thats a good idea, for people that haven't opted out using privacy settings.

I think that Social Media should do what it does best and hashtag shame people
not heeding the warnings, eg. If you see a person partying at the bar instead
of staying home, share and shame them for their selfish actions. Same goes for
people at the beaches.

The best sayng I heard today was we should tell the younger crowds "Your
Grandparents went to war to protect you, can't you stay home and sit on the
couch for while to protect them?"

